# Lean meat/veggies/fruit diet



## jhawkin1 (Nov 4, 2007)

I am currently trying to cut body fat, and I've seen great results in just the first week without having a craving to cheat.  I've stayed away from whey protein, and instead, have been eating "real" food (chicken breasts, turkey breast, and fish- grilled salmon).  The only carbs that I really put into my body are complex ones (fruits and veggies).  Also have my last meal around 7:30, but if I do have a late night craving, I just eat a peice of fruit.  I keep my meals around 4-5 per day, my appetite is not out of control as it used to be with eating more carbs like oatmeal.  I still have a ton of energy for workouts, even with the lack of carbs that my body is used to eating.  i like this diet, and if you're looking to cut some unecessary fat, you should give it a try.  I've also seen some considerable muscle gains as a result (obviously lifting 4-5 times a week, and maybe 1-2 intense cardio routines with some moderate basketball activities).  Give it a try if all else fails.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Dec 13, 2007)

I basically do this too.

Except I drink wine regularly.


----------



## wterdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Im just going to start this now, is it ok to drink alot of fruit juice as well? If so what kind of fruit juice?


----------



## KainXavier (Jan 22, 2010)

wterdog said:


> Im just going to start this now, is it ok to drink alot of fruit juice as well? If so what kind of fruit juice?



Most juices are loaded with simple sugars, which if you're looking to lose fat is something you want to avoid.  There's another thread here that is directly talking about this found here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/105809-v8-fusion-good-drinks.html


----------



## Rucker (Jan 22, 2010)

paleo diet correct?


----------



## peptides (Jan 26, 2010)

*peptides*

I also love fruits, any kind of fruits. But I do not eat vegetables. So I prefer to eat or to drink fruits. Thanks for sharing your diet routine...


----------

